# The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*

						Im offiziellen Schreiben an die Shareholder gibt Netflix einige Zahlen rund um die aktuellen Eigenproduktionen bekannt. So soll die Serie zu The Witcher von mehr als 76 Millionen Netflix-Accounts angesehen worden sein. Trotz eines erfolgreichen Geschäftsjahres bekommt Netflix Gegenwind durch Disney Plus und Co.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*


----------



## Arndtagonist (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*

Ich habe 6 Underground nach einer Viertelstunde ausgemacht. Hatte vergessen, dass Michael Bay keine Geschichten erzählen kann, sondern eigentlich nur 50 Schnitte in 30 Sekunden bei Actionszenen macht. Handlung optional. Habe den Film auch negativ bewertet. Frage mich nun, ob die mich auch in der Statistik mitzählen.


----------



## BabaYaga (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*



Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Ich habe 6 Underground nach einer Viertelstunde ausgemacht. Hatte vergessen, dass Michael Bay keine Geschichten erzählen kann, sondern eigentlich nur 50 Schnitte in 30 Sekunden bei Actionszenen macht. Handlung optional. Habe den Film auch negativ bewertet. Frage mich nun, ob die mich auch in der Statistik mitzählen.



Also damals mit Jerry Bruckheimer & Don Simpson fand ich Filme von Bay wie "The Rock" zum Niederknien. Immer noch einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme aus dem Genre, nicht zuletzt aufgrund von Sean Connery.
Wie dem auch sei, 6 Underground habe ich gestern für den Anfang tatsächlich 45 Minuten durchgehalten. 30 davon gingen für eine elends lange übertriebene Autoverfolgungsjagd drauf  Die bisher erzählte Geschichte kann in 2 Sätzen zusammengefasst werden und ich denke mehr wird es wohl auch bis zum Ende nicht mehr werden  Aber nun ja, das Volk liebt seichte Unterhaltung.

Witcher dagegen fand ich nach anfänglicher Skepsis dann absolut hervorragend. Ist aber sicherlich allein schon inhaltlich nicht jedermanns Sache, von daher finde ich es super, wie gut die Serie angelaufen ist


----------



## derneuemann (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*

Dann gehöre ich eurer Meinung nach  wohl zum dummen allgemeinen Volk .

Ich fand, wie auch mein Arbeitskollege 6 Underground sehr gut. Sehr gute seichte Unterhaltung. Ich denke mal einfach jedem das seine und ich urteile dann auch nicht negativ über euch, nur weil ihr etwas anderes mögt 

The Witcher ist ja auch nur seichte Unterhaltung... Fand ich auch klasse! Aber ich liebe auch the Green Mile. Vielleicht hat es ja doch nichts mit der seichten Unterhaltung zu tun, sondern doch eher mit dem eigenen Geschmack!


----------



## PCGH_Claus (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Dann gehöre ich eurer Meinung nach  wohl zum dummen allgemeinen Volk .
> 
> Ich fand, wie auch mein Arbeitskollege 6 Underground sehr gut. Sehr gute seichte Unterhaltung. Ich denke mal einfach jedem das seine und ich urteile dann auch nicht negativ über euch, nur weil ihr etwas anderes mögt
> 
> The Witcher ist ja auch nur seichte Unterhaltung... Fand ich auch klasse! Aber ich liebe auch the Green Mile. Vielleicht hat es ja doch nichts mit der seichten Unterhaltung zu tun, sondern doch eher mit dem eigenen Geschmack!



Also ich habe 6 Underground auch gesehen und war begeistert! Ich mag eben solche Action-Filme und Serien, denn man weiß, dass man dabei nicht allzu viel nachdenken muss und kann sich herrlich berieseln lassen. Aber jedem das seine! Vielfalt ist ja gut.
Andererseits mag ich aber auch Krimis und Serien wie bspw. die Amazon-Serie "Bosch". Auch das übt eine eigene Faszination aus.
Manchmal schaue ich mir aber auch gerne Dokumentationen (nein, keine Doku-Soaps! Das hat für mich nichts mit einer guten Dokumentation ala Discovery Channel, National Geographic etc. zu tun!) zu bestimmten Themen an.


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*



PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Also ich habe 6 Underground auch gesehen und war begeistert!



Der Film ist total an mir vorbei gegangen. Muss ich heute mal schauen, nicht dass der bei Netflix nicht mehr abrufbar ist oder so.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie soll erfolgreichster Serienstart von Netflix überhaupt sein, Konkurrenz durch Disney Plus*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Film ist total an mir vorbei gegangen. Muss ich heute mal schauen, nicht dass der bei Netflix nicht mehr abrufbar ist oder so.



Du verpasst nichts. Der Film könnte gut sein, wenn er sich und seine verquaste Message nicht so verdammt ernst nehmen würde, aber leider tut er das.
Kurz, selbst in der Kategorie "Doof, aber unterhaltsam" gibt es weitaus Besseres.


----------

